

Microsoft Fires Back After Box Steps On Its Turf - plaban123
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/27/microsoft-fires-back-after-box-steps-on-its-turf-boosts-skydrive-pro-storage-to-25-gb/

======
benologist
This article reads like AOL finally figured out how to automate their writing.

